# Side kick 3 for $180



## mine99 (Jun 29, 2006)

We are legit company from uk we have all brands of Mobile 
Phones,Ipods,xbox 
360, Sidekicks,Nextels phone,Laptops for sell at cheap and
affordable prices, they ranges from Nokia/Samsung/LG/Sony
Ericsson/Motorola/Alcatel/panasonic With Bluetooth, all
Brands and Models of Nextel Phones, we want you to get back
to us with your quote so that we can begin a good business
relationship. Note they are all Brand New T2 Euro specs,
unlocked, no operator logo, come in their
original sealed box, With 1 year international warranty
from the manufacturer, English & Spanish manual, Finland
made.
We want to assure you that you will never regret buying
from us because the delivery will be to your doorstep via
FedEx Courier service.And the Tracking number shall be sent
to you upon acknowledgement of your payment.
Kindly acknowledge the reciept of our mail and get back to
us at [email protected]



motorola product........................
Motorola rokr e1 for $170usd
Motorola v3x for $200usd
Motorola slvr l7 for $190usd
Motorola q for $260usd
Motorola v8 for $190usd
Motorola v600 for $100usd
Motorola v3 for $160usd
Pamtero 600 for $155usd

nokia product.................
nokia n93 for $250usd
Nokia n92 for $220usd
Nokia n91 for $200usd
Nokia n90 for 190usd
Nokia n80 for $180usd
Nokia n73 fof $240usd-
Nokia n71 for $190usd
Nokia n70 for $180
Nokia 7380 for $290usd
Nokia 7370 for $270usd
Nokia 7360 for $260usd
Nokia neo for $260


samsung product................

samsung serene for $200usd
Samsung x810 for $185usd
S amsung z700 for $190usd
Samsung p860 for $170usd
Samsung p850 for $200usd
Samsung d500 for $160usd
Samsung d600 for $180usd
Samsung scgh i3000 $160usd
Samsung e800 $110usd

Sony ericsson product .....................
Sony ericsson j230 for $210
Sony ericsson w550 for walk man phone $210
Sony ericsson s600i for $220
Sony ericssson w800i for $160usd
Sony ericssson k700i for $110usd
Sony ericcson k500i for $110usd
Sony ericsson j220 for $260
Sony ericsson w850 for $190

Sony ericsson p800 for $200
Sony ericsson w900i for $180usd
Sony ericcson p990 for $180usd
Sony ericsson w600 for $145usd
Sony ericsson p900 for $1160usd
sony ericsson v600i for $130usd
Sony ericsson p800 for $200

OTHERS LIKE...................
Treo 650 for $150usd
Treo 700 for $180usd
Sick kick for $140usd
Side kick 2 for $160
Side kick 3 for $180
Eten m 500 for $100usd
Dvx-pod for $50usd

i-mate jas jar for $160usd
i-mate jam for $170usd
i-mate k jam for $180usd
Eten m 500 for $150usd
Dvx-pod for $50usd

IPODS LIKE.............................
20GB iPod 20GB iPod .............45USD
Apple 4 GB iPod Mini Pink M9435LL/A ......40 USD
Apple 40 GB iPod photo....................40 USD
Apple 4 GB iPod Mini Silver M9160LL/A ....40 USD
Apple 60 GB iPod Photo M9830LL/A..........60 USD
Apple 60 GB iPod photo ...................55 USD
Apple 30 GB iPod Photo M9829LL/A..........50 USD
Apple 512 MB iPod Shuffle MP3 Player......40 USD
Apple 4 GB iPod Mini Blue M9436LL/A.......45 USD
Apple 2 GB iPod Nano......................50 USD
Apple 4 GB iPod Nano......................60 USD
Apple 30 GB iPod Vidoe...................110 USD
Apple60 GB iPod Vidoe...................150 USD

GAMES LIKE..................
Play station 3 for $120usd
ice cube for $150usd
X box360 for $140usd.

NEXTEL LIEK.........
NEXTEL i930 AT JUST $110usd,
NEXTEL i860 AT JUST $100usd,


Send ur email to [email protected]
Thanks
MINE ELECTRONICS 
Registered No. LP002382 
155 HIGH STREET, HARLESDEN, LONDON
TELL.....+447024015278 or 07024037015


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

I can get you one... for _free_. Of course, you have to give me what I want first.... *pervert grin*

:spam:


----------

